
Why I Will Never Hire Anyone, Even at $1/Hour - dismal2
http://charleshughsmith.blogspot.com/2015/11/why-i-will-never-hire-anyone-even-at.html
======
xlm1717
The author does make many compelling points. I almost want to buy the book he
was pushing now.

------
DougN7
This post leads to the popular idea of a basic income guarantee. I'm against
it on principle, but practically, we can't let large numbers of people become
homeless and stave. Very tough problem...

------
kluck
The problem at the core of the issue might be that whenever something is
bought (be it labour or products) not _all_ its costs are considered. Usually
only the cost on the "price tag" is recognized but follow-up costs are
ignored.

Another example is the cost of storing atomic waste. If those costs would be
added to the equation I am not sure if it would be profitable anymore.

